# Looking for Broadhead Timer!



## lastickbow (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking for information on the Friedenlund Broadhead Timer it was an arrow holder/broadhead timer, mounted on the front of the bow and arrow was placed under a spring arm that released when the arrows broadhead was pulled to the front of timer and the spring arm flew in the sight window. I used these timers for years as a finger shooter with recurve hunting bows harvested many a deer with these but now have exhausted my supply.


----------

